# 6 week betta fry looks small



## Bettabreeder

Hi, my 6 week betta fry looks small.
Food: microworms and powdered pellets feed 3 times a day.
Water: cycled (water change everyday).
Ph: 7.0
Temperature: 76°f
Starting another microworm culture
Parents: Dark blue veiltail (m)
Red tail delta(f)

Have developed a bit of color(dark blue)
If anyone can help me I'll appreciate your help.
Thanks 😁😁


----------

